# 'legal' weapons



## SMAC (Dec 22, 2002)

At the club i train at, our mascot is the 'wooden spoon'. This humble kitchen utensil is in fact the most leathal weapon known to man in the right hands! When our club went on tour (binge) we were required to keep a spoon on us at all times. I have even challenged UFC champ Dan Severn with it and he coward in its awesome presence(we met him at an exhibition whilst on tour). Does anybody else have a 'harmless' weapon they carry with them? Seriously, if a bouncer at a club catches you with a wooden spoon and you grin idiotically at them they won't even bother to confiscate it from you.
With great power comes great responsibility. I will never use my spoon for evil or in anger.
;-)


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 22, 2002)

Nah, not really, I only carry my keys around and thats it. But thay are useful


----------



## SMAC (Dec 22, 2002)

yeah, especially if you manage to outrun them to your car and need to get in!


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 22, 2002)

lol..........as soon as I'm old enough to drive I'll try that one out!


----------



## fringe_dweller (Dec 22, 2002)

Dan Bong, have it on the seat beside you in the car and most people just think it's a kid's toy or something.


----------



## Jill666 (Dec 28, 2002)

I have an escrima in the car within grabbing distance. Otherwise, no- but I will start a handgun safety course next month. In this state, you need that before getting a firearms license.


----------



## KennethKu (Dec 28, 2002)

OC pepper spray.   Not even grizzly bears can stand it.


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 29, 2002)

Dan Bong!!! That the one I was thinking of! Yeah I love those things.....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 29, 2002)

How about an orange peeler, or crouche-(?) needle.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *I have an escrima in the car within grabbing distance. Otherwise, no- but I will start a handgun safety course next month. In this state, you need that before getting a firearms license. *


I took the gun course in my state but I have yet to carry my weapon outside of my car. I don't know, I just have a hard time relaxing while a semi automatic handgun is strapped to my chest, or leg. But thats just me.

7sm


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 29, 2002)

It must be so weird carrying around a gun. Not even the police do it in this country (Well not yet anyway)!


----------



## Abbax8 (Dec 29, 2002)

The best legal weapon I can think of is a walking stick or cane. An elegant looking one that complements your attire, or a beat up one that makes it appear you may need it to assist you in walking. Another option is a comb, one that has a handle and is made of thick plastic. My grandmother carried a hat pin.

                                                                Peace
                                                                  Dennis


----------



## Lawman9 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KennethKu _
> *OC pepper spray.   Not even grizzly bears can stand it. *


  Kenneth, don't get over confident in that stuff. We carry some of the hottest on the market and I have only seen it work, maybe twice. If someone is drunk or on any kind of drugs, it will probably be useless. I sprayed a guy one time and he didn't start crying until after we rolled on the ground for two minutes and I got him in handcuffs. They even teach us how to fight through the spray. We found out about a year ago that convicts were practicing how to defeat the pepper spray while they were in prison! I'm not a fan of the stuff.


The best legal weapon you can have is......yourself....    lol


----------



## KennethKu (Dec 30, 2002)

Lawman,  
What model is that?  How many million SHU? What % of capsaicinoids?

OC is inflammatory and works on all people. I have the BodyGuard LE version. I seldom carry it. Outdoor, it is not what it all cracks up to be, due to the wind condition. Inside a room, sure it hits where you aim and is pretty nasty.  It is just another tool.


----------



## Lawman9 (Dec 30, 2002)

We use 5% stream. I've used the fog spray and I really don't like that. The foam is pretty cool but people can wipe it off of their face and then wipe it on you during the fight.


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 30, 2002)

I like to carry at least 3 or 4 knives on me at any given time but in my car I have a sawed off pool cue in reach as well as 2 knives with easy access to them hanging in the car.

However, I have always said that a nice solid pewter belt buckle will flay the skin off someone's face and do great damage when swung or used to choke which is why I always wear a belt. Your clothes provide lots of weapons. In the locker room at the gym a sock with your car keys is handy. In fact, if you take a hankie or something similar you can put the keys in it or whatever is heavy and handy like change, while you are running. It buys you the time until you need to turn and fight.


----------



## KennethKu (Dec 30, 2002)

@Lawman9

Ok you guys should check this out then.

Law enforcement grade pepper sprays:


http://guardianproducts.com/bodyguard_le-10.htm

http://www.securityplanet.com/pepper.htm


----------



## Elfan (Dec 30, 2002)

hehe Gou, supose that Kenpo love of having lots of knives stayed with you?


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *hehe Gou, supose that Kenpo love of having lots of knives stayed with you? *



What are you talking about? Most Kenpoists don't know what to do with a knife other than to use it to cut their steak to put in their fat bellies.

Now the filipinos...watch out for them...


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *
> Now the filipinos...watch out for them... *



Lol you know best


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *What are you talking about? Most Kenpoists don't know what to do with a knife other than to use it to cut their steak to put in their fat bellies.
> *




OK, now that was just way toooooooooo funny.


----------



## bob919 (Jan 1, 2003)

i once arried around a apir of tonfa in my belt if they are heavy they are very good for dealing with other weaponed assaults particualry sticks nunchucks etc but not a sharp swrod that will just cut right through them also the increase your punching power becaues the end comes out further than the hand it hurts trust me

then you can use them as clubs with the short bit whacking people around the head


----------



## D_Brady (Jan 1, 2003)

What are you saying kenpo people don't know how to handle knives. Thats not true I'v seen kenpo people do great things with knives like put up on the wall ,the mantel, up for sale and show them off like a new bride might a diamond ring. all kidding a side .... oh wait I ment it sorry.:argue:


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 1, 2003)

LOL we have some knives on the wall, and a Claymore in the corner at home:samurai: 

Also in the corner a bo, jo, bokken. Not gathering dust however.


----------



## Elfan (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *What are you talking about? Most Kenpoists don't know what to do with a knife other than to use it to cut their steak to put in their fat bellies.
> 
> Now the filipinos...watch out for them... *



I have met many a kenpo person who carry knives...  I remember once I was staying with someone and as he was uppacking knife afte knife came out.  Then there was the couple with a huge collection of knives in their living room.

Supose thats not very widespread.


----------



## chufeng (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *I have met many a kenpo person who carry knives...  I remember once I was staying with someone and as he was uppacking knife afte knife came out.  Then there was the couple with a huge collection of knives in their living room.
> 
> Supose thats not very widespread. *



Well you never know when you'll be served a nice juicy steak...
I carry chopsticks for the unannounced food thing...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## white belt (Jan 1, 2003)

Evil Hillbilly 101.

Witnessed a nice juicy wad of chewing tobacco spit into the eyes before a boot toe to the testicles.

I recommend packets of table salt, in the nearest pocket, for the eyes.  You need to be within 6 feet to be effectively accurate though.

I legally carry, but I keep a Stanley, index finger size, retractable razor at hand.  Easy to palm between fingers and tear/slice arteries in a clinch if necessary.

When younger, and hanging around some thugs, witnessed what squirting a small can of Zippo lighter fluid on a badass, through a lit Bic, can do for wardrobe and new exciting dance moves.  Just plain Zippo to the eyes would suck I'm wagering.

All the items mentioned above are perfectly legal.  If a cop pulls you over to find tobacco, salt, lighter fluid w/Bic and a Stanley box opener, he will let you go.  If a cop finds a knife beyond a certain length or a type of short stick, on you or in your vehicle, you could be in trouble.  I've carried both at times.  Guess it depends on what you are comfortable with and whether or not you want to stay within the law.

white belt


----------



## chufeng (Jan 1, 2003)

My teacher used to carry a straight sword strapped to his back everywhere he went...

Cops pulled him over one day to say that a concealed knife was against the law...

My teacher told him, "This is a sword...and it's not concealed."

The cops said, "Yeah but someone may see it as a threat and cause trouble."

Whereupon, my teacher said, "Who, in their right mind would attack a man carrying a sword?"

The cops left him alone...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## white belt (Jan 1, 2003)

That's pretty funny.  

white belt


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 1, 2003)

How about those Laser/taser things?  I'm not 100% sure what they're called.  The little black box  that have the two prongs at the end and you push a button and zap someone who's attacking you.  It's supposed to stun a person for several seconds and maybe make them loose control of their muscles or whatever.  What do you guys think of those?  Has anyone ever used one or have seen how they work?

Robyn:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *How about those Laser/taser things?  I'm not 100% sure what they're called.  The little black box  that have the two prongs at the end and you push a button and zap someone who's attacking you.  It's supposed to stun a person for several seconds and maybe make them loose control of their muscles or whatever.  What do you guys think of those?  Has anyone ever used one or have seen how they work?*



There are 2 kinds. One has to make direct contact with the handle where the 2 prongs are exposed and the other shoots one or more darts with a wire attached to deliver the charge. The idea being that it renders the opponent unable to move momentarily at least as it overrides the body's electrical sine wave etc. 

Law enforcement now use the electrical belt to drop prisoners that don't behave. So the use of the concept is becoming more popular. There are those, as with anything, who can resist it somewhat depending on circumstance.

They are illegal to have in Canada but I have a similar version of a contact prong one I had when I worked on a farm. If you want to get dressed up in your best you are more than welcome to come on over to my place and play with it to see how it feels. Ha ha ha!


----------



## KennethKu (Jan 1, 2003)

Link :

http://www.taser.com/products/products.html

Very cool. But you have only ONE shot. So you had better don't miss !!

If I were to use one exclusively, ie w/o also carrying a gun as backup, I would use ONLY the M-series as the original one has proven to fail to subdue some real psychoes.  The M-series use a different technology and works on everyone (except on Steven Seagull in one of his movies   lol  )

An ideal weapon would be one that combine a M-Taser, OC spray, and a 10mm gun.   Then you would have non-lethal options and a lethal backup.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks Gou (welcome back!) and KennethKu for answering my question!   I have the kind that you have to actually touch the prongs to the person for it to work.  A friend gave it to me but he assured me that most likely I won't even have it with me if I need it.  I expect that's where continuing to train and using common sense so I >hopefully< won't need a weapon comes in.

Robyn:asian:


----------



## bob919 (Jan 3, 2003)

most new tazers can, after being fired used as astun gunor you can leave them on and have it cntinue pumping energy into you opponent


----------



## kenpo_cory (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *What are you talking about? Most Kenpoists don't know what to do with a knife other than to use it to cut their steak to put in their fat bellies.
> 
> Now the filipinos...watch out for them... *



What if you're Mike Pick?


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo_cory _
> *What if you're Mike Pick? *



What part of the word _"most"_ was the hardest part for you to grasp?


----------



## kenpo_cory (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *What part of the word "most" was the hardest part for you to grasp? *



Uh, I think it was the ost part. Could you repeat yourself another 4 or 5 times for me there monkey boy.


----------



## white belt (Jan 3, 2003)

Never heard of "Mike Pick" myself, but the name "Pick" combined with knives gives ME the creeps.  A good fighting name would be Mike the "Ice" Pick.  A good Kenpo man, I take?

white belt


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 3, 2003)

Mike Pick is probably one of the foremost runners of knife knowledge in the EPAK system. He is certainly not _"most"_ Kenpoists.


----------



## white belt (Jan 3, 2003)

EPAK?  Enlighten me some more, please.  I don't have any knowledge of what EPAK stands for.  Good weapon training I take it?

white belt


----------



## kenpo_cory (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Mike Pick is probably one of the foremost runners of knife knowledge in the EPAK system. He is certainly not "most" Kenpoists. *



Yeah, my instructor Don Smith received his 5th degree black from Mr. Pick so we currently study knife fighting. Mr. Smith used to run an online magazine called Fighting Systems Magazine that has a great article on the Kenpo knife. The site is no longer running but I have it on disk, I'll have to post some articles from that.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo_cory _
> *Yeah, my instructor Don Smith received his 5th degree black from Mr. Pick so we currently study knife fighting. Mr. Smith used to run an online magazine called Fighting Systems Magazine that has a great article on the Kenpo knife. The site is no longer running but I have it on disk, I'll have to post some articles from that. *



Rank means very little in EPAK (Ed Parker's American Kenpo) anymore. It's cheap and easy to come by. But if your instructor trains under Mike Pick, (and I don't mean just joined his orgainization and got his 5th) then he's probably having the time of his life.

I have never met Mr. Pick or seen his work per say but everyone I speak with likes his knife work.

He still isn't a good benchmark for _"most"_ Kenpoists in respects to knife work. Most Kenpoists go outside Kenpo to learn knife work then bring it back, if they go at all.


----------



## kenpo_cory (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Rank means very little in EPAK (Ed Parker's American Kenpo) anymore. It's cheap and easy to come by. But if your instructor trains under Mike Pick, (and I don't mean just joined his orgainization and got his 5th) then he's probably having the time of his life.*



Well, he trained with Mr. Pick for several years in the 90's but no longer trains with him.


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Jan 3, 2003)

Tom Bo, and cane. gota love em.


----------



## Jas (Feb 6, 2003)

I live in New York state and I am in Law Enforcement, I can tell you in our state there are many weapons that are leagel to own, its when you use them that you get in trouble. As far as oc spray it doesnt have an effect on people on certain meds or with certain mental dissorders, guns are another story I carry one everywhere I go as a last resort, but there are so many leagel problems with using one that even if your right your wrong


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm pretty lucky being in Florida.  If I want, I could just spend the money for a Concealed Weapons permit and carry automatic knives, firearms, etc. 

Cthulhu


----------



## sweeper (Feb 6, 2003)

I always cary with me a bunch of pennies, a mechanical pencil and sometimes a 2 "AA" cell mag light..  I considered carrying a knife but most of the places I go, unless I was just showing off the blade I would be in deep ____ if I actualy used it. Most of the time I'm in fairly open space so if I end up cutting someone up it tends to be hard to justify my actions (basicly I have to turn and face an attacker).

(edit) almost forgot..  An Old habbit from when I was fairly young has been to always buy cloathing that is suitable for me to play soccer in, that is to say cloathing that doesn't inhibit my movement and shoes that can get grip off road..  So genneraly running is a good option.


----------



## Jas (Feb 6, 2003)

my point is anything can be a weapon, but just because something is leagel to have dosent mean its leagel yo use


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *I'm pretty lucky being in Florida.  If I want, I could just spend the money for a Concealed Weapons permit and carry automatic knives, firearms, etc.
> 
> Cthulhu *



Automatic knives? Dont make me shoot you with my spear!  
:rofl:


----------



## DAC..florida (Feb 9, 2003)

I agree with you about being fortunate to be living in florida........
Remember just because a state allows you to carry a weapon you must be justified in using it, be careful not to get into any trouble but dont be so careful as to be afraid to use it( I WOULD RATHER BE TRIDE BY TWELVE THAN CARRIED BY SIX). keep in mind that anything can be considered a weapon.


----------

